# Test (inserting image)



## mayho (May 10, 2004)

test

I'm trying to put a link to photobucket
http://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x89/mayho_bucket/sax stuff/


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

if it helps, to insert an image you must click on the insert image icon =







then enter the image's URL in the box that will appear.

You can also attach images thru the Attach Files feature under Additional Options (below the message box when you are typing a post) but sometimes its picky, images need to be a certain size/format.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks for this thread. Ive never bothered to figure out how to post pictures!


----------

